# New High Performance Turkey Loads



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

I recently had the chance to sit down and interview the engineers and technical support staff of all the major ammunition manufacturers at the NWTF Convention in Nashville. All have had major introductions in the last year or two and I thought some of this might be of interest to some here.

*DISCLAIMER:*
The following information is in no way intended to embarass, demean or critcize lead shot users. If you have used lead shot turkey loads "For Years" and have killed "Boxcar loads" of turkeys with them- thats just great! If your grandpa's 36" barreled goose gun is the hardest shooting turkey gun in three counties, that's wonderful too! And if paper shells are your favorites, teriffic again! Dont write because I've heard it all before, many, many times before.  Additionally, if you are a "Hevi Shot Hater", read no further. Dittos if you hate cell phones, GPS, automatic transmissions and indoor plumbing. But if you have an inquiring mind, continue on.

These new shells are far superior to previous lead load offerings, both for turkey and waterfowl ammo. HS results in both superior pattern density as well as greater downrange energy. 

Environ Metal: Developers of the original Hevi Shot (HS) . Their new offering, Hevi-13, is now 20% heavier than lead. and is moly coated. Hevi-13 swept all classes at the World Turkey Still Target Championships down in SC last fall. They have ended their relationship with Remington and will no longer be supplying HS to Big Green.

Remington: Has nothing new this year but is reportedly developing their own variety of heavier than lead shot. Their current offerings of HS loads will be discontinued so if you have a favorite here, it might be wise to stock up now.

Winchester: Brought out their flavor of HS, Xtended Range loads last year. This load is not a hard as HS and can be used in standard chokes and barrels ie not only in those rated as safe for steel shot. WIN engineers opined that in a standard 12 bore a choke of .665 - .675 constriction should work best. You still would need to test this in your gun but it would be a place to start.

Federal: Has in my mind the most innovative offerings. Fed came out last year with a new wad system, Flight Control. And a new shot, Heavyweight (HW) , which is 35% heavier than lead. I spoke at length with an engineer with 30 yrs testing ammunition. He showed me testing results from HW shot which indicated that a #7 HW pellet has the same energy at 40 yards as a #5 lead shot pellet- thats two shot sizes difference. FED has such confidence in their new loads that they now offer a straight #7 Heavyweight turkey load. This will surely make the HS Haters out here really, really mad. :rant: The Fed ammo gurus have seen some of their best testing results out of standard full, non ported choke tubes. Their new catalog has lots more information on these new loads. 

I saw a quote re all this on another board: "The true sportsmen will use these new innovations to improve their already advanced skills and will continue to harvest game in the most humane manner possible". To which I can only add: Amen.

Your Reporter,
Natty B.


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

So, how many boxes of Federals did ya get for your efforts? That was alot of typing ya know....  :lol:

Thanks for the update


----------



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

Good stuff there natty i tested some of the nitro ammo in all 7# shot size thsi year and ws overwhelmed witht he patterens at 40yds can you say coverage. i have stopped buying anything but nitro ammo any longer fo rmy guns thouugh i do have a hell of stash of win ext range as back up loads.

federal has a nasty habbit of trying to copy the loads from nitro........which is funny they have been trying to get the formula from then for there loads fo r a bit the hard part is there is no secret its all hand loaded ammo......not mass machine


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

Good info! I still have a couple Federal #6 turkey loads that do the job so I'm not in the market for a new load. I have used Hevi shot for waterfowl for a few years and have been impressed with it. When I need some new turkey loads, I'll take a look at them.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

lwingwatcher said:


> So, how many boxes of Federals did ya get for your efforts? That was alot of typing ya know....  :lol:


Answer: None!! I already had a box of Mag:Shok HW sitting on my loading bench but hadnt tested it yet bc/ I've been so happy with the range results with the Nitro ammo. I have another gun to get setup before April 15 tho. It was very interesting to be able to talk one on one with the people who are responsible for the ballistics testing and new product development. Sort of a "No Spin Zone" scenerio. 

I'm by no means an expert but I now know the experts.:idea: 

Natty B.


----------



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

Natty get the primos jellyhead tube and run the nitro i bet yo uwil be very suprised in the results i was shocked! iam setting up some testing of nitro ammo in the 20 gauge with that tube to see if it preforms as well as it sis int eh 12's


----------



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

Steve,

Did you find the Jellyhead to out perform the Rhino tubes with the Nitro loads??

I have patterned a ton of stuff in many guns, and found the Rhino/Nitro combo to be by far the best. Also, like you have stated, the Winny Xtended Ranges stuff is a good back up to the Nitro if you run out... 

As I'm sure you know, Nitro only loads so much and when it's gone, it's gone.

Mark


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

MIBIGHNTR said:


> I have patterned a ton of stuff in many guns, and found the Rhino/Nitro combo to be by far the best. Also, like you have stated, the Winny Xtended Ranges stuff is a good back up to the Nitro if you run out...
> As I'm sure you know, Nitro only loads so much and when it's gone, it's gone.
> Mark


 Mark, 

I dont think you'll ever find a setup that will outperform the Rhino/Nitro combo. After all, its custom loaded for a pretty savvy clientel who get the most out of their guns. But the WIN XR does shoot very well for alot of guys.

Natty B.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Did the phone book test during our weekend excursion with the lead #4 Remington's I have been very happy with the past couple of years. Phone book test was pretty good I thought. . .I then loaded up a 3 1/2 #6 Winchester Xtended. . . .WOW!!! Everything I have been hearing about these loads is true, pricey, but for one shot a year, I can split a box with my brother and good for 5 years. 

I have found the load for those with a Mossberg 835 with the ulti-mag turkey choke. Patterns great and has some great impact. Also, worked great through my friend's Extrema. The flight control for him was all over, but I see they recommend through a full choke, not extra full.


----------



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

Natty and Mark the nitro load with the jellyhead tube averaged almost 240 pellets at 40yds...........


for those not wanting the rhino tube get the jellyhead with the nitro ammo.....


i was shokced i heard about this last year form them and i talked to shop the other day on this and they are now putting out there results as well on there nitro webpage i see with the jellyhead tube


----------



## GRUNDY (Jun 18, 2005)

I must not be a true sportsman, I still use lead and can kill turkeys just fine within my effective range. Although I'm not discounting the effectiveness of the new stuff, I just stick with what I know works for me. I am not ready to spend all the money required to repattern and buy new chokes.

Brian


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

got me a new .640 terror tube for my SBEII...can't wait to try it out with that new hevi-13
what shot size have you guys been using #5?


----------



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

.640" sounds a little too tight for HS. I would be interested in how it patterns for you. I am quite fond of the #5 shot when I shoot a single shot size. I still prefer the Nitro Ammo 4X5X7 though.

Good luck and let us know your results.

Mark


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

I finally broke down and bought a box of the Nitro 4x5x7 this year. I haven't shot them yet but am looking forward to see how they pattern out of my 870.


----------



## CHUCK n BUCK (Apr 6, 2004)

I have a 12 ga Rem 870 super mag., I have a regular remington full choke in it.

Now my question is...can I shoot the HS and/or HEVI 13 out of this gun? Or do I need some sort of different barrel or choke?


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

CHUCK n BUCK said:


> I have a 12 ga Rem 870 super mag., I have a regular remington full choke in it.
> 
> Now my question is...can I shoot the HS and/or HEVI 13 out of this gun? Or do I need some sort of different barrel or choke?


No worries. 

The REM SuoerMags have barrels and chokes designed and proofed to handle steel shot. They are safe with any of the new hi performance turkey loads. You will likely get better patterns with a turkey choke in that gun however.

NB


----------

